
Chinese cement prices: Indication of the real economy's health - protomyth
http://www.businessinsider.com/the-price-of-cement-in-china-macquarie-2015-9
======
greenyoda
That precipitous 2015 drop in concrete prices doesn't look nearly as exciting
if you plot it on a properly scaled graph whose bottom is at y=0 rather than
y=300.

Also, the slope of the 2015 price line seems to follow those of the 2012 and
2014 lines fairly closely. This suggests that there may be a seasonal pattern
in cement demand (e.g., less construction occurs the closer you get to
winter).

~~~
thomasrossi
the stagionality is true indeed. A part from that, the Chinese stock were an
example by the book of bubble (for instance look at the Shanghai index). If
the government wouldn't have stepped in, it would be already finished. On such
matter, I can't believe they believed all those stock to be so valuable.
Therefore there must be something else that I miss to know. Why supporting the
price now? Looks very strange.

